# Commonwealth Games - Archery



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I've read it, looks like the athletes' village is really an unsafe place to be...


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Heard it on CBC Radio on my way home from school today. I think it's the first time I've ever heard about archery in the media...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I read ALL the comments on the CBC page... some pretty stupid ones too. If I were scheduled to go to India to shoot I would probably bow out also... It sounds VERY dangerous right now. Some of the comments were pretty stupid and extremely ill informed. It is their lives and their choices...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> I read ALL the comments on the CBC page... some pretty stupid ones too. If I were scheduled to go to India to shoot I would probably bow out also... It sounds VERY dangerous right now. Some of the comments were pretty stupid and extremely ill informed. It is their lives and their choices...


Agree with you 100% on the stupid comments. They are obviously coming from very ignorant people that don't have a clue...

Here's a link I found that has some pictures of the Athletes village. After looking at them I would also bow out if I was on the team.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/commonwealth_games/delhi_2010/9025907.stm

I guess from the rumours, Ed Wilson and Chris Perkins and Simon Rousseau have decided not to go either...


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I am not going to say go or don't go, but Media usually focuses on the bad and not the good. They also make the bad sound worse than it is. Now, maybe things are that bad. I would wait to see what Canadsa has to say. I have faith that the individuals who were sent over there to inspect things won't allow our team to go if things are as bad as it sounds.

I think it is too bad that Archery has the only 2 Athletes to bow out for Canada early.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

NockOn said:


> Agree with you 100% on the stupid comments. They are obviously coming from very ignorant people that don't have a clue...
> 
> Here's a link I found that has some pictures of the Athletes village. After looking at them I would also bow out if I was on the team.
> 
> ...


Wow those pictures are quite disturbing...i hope they can come together and get it done and ready for the athletes who are still going and have been training for this! It's not fair to them at all!! How long has India known about this? When they found out they would be hosting the games? Fricken hell aren't they only every 4 years like the Olympics? Common people get it together....:set1_punch:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, Jeff Ryan is down the list and also declined the offer today...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Sorry but the common wealth games committee should of been all over this months ago..... not days before... anybody in construction knows a simple time frame ... who in the committee was a little asleep on the switch here as well..From what I see you would need thousands of workers to pull this one off in time wheres Holmes on homes when you need him lol lol


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

NockOn said:


> Agree with you 100% on the stupid comments. They are obviously coming from very ignorant people that don't have a clue...
> 
> Here's a link I found that has some pictures of the Athletes village. After looking at them I would also bow out if I was on the team.
> 
> ...


Agreed as well, I was getting pretty steamed reading some of the idiot comments. I took the time to show some of them to my kids at school (I was reading them during reading time at school!) and point out just how far off base they were. Don't think it did any good, but at least some of the kids have a better idea now.

I totally support their withdrawal, I wouldn't send someone to compete in those conditions, just too many downsides with few upsides.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like right now its going to be:
Andrew Fagan
Michael Schleppe
Nathan Cameron


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

It's interesting how the years give you a changing perspective. I was a competitive swimmer from 8-22. I remember sleeping in some pretty uncomfortable spots when I was in university at some swim meets. I never made it to the international level, but at 18, if I'd had the chance, I'd have been the first in line to go to India this year. Regardless of how bad it looked and sounded, I would have wanted to go. Now, that may have been different if I had already competed at that level, but if it was my first chance, I'd have been there. I probably would have gotten sick and swam like crap. Now, a good number of years later, I sleep in a tent, surrounded by wild animals sometimes, for archery. I also have come to understand more about the factors that affect an athlete's performance. Experience seems to have conquered the youthful exhuberance of my previous immortality. I'm looking at the pictures and news from India and applauding the decisions made by those not going. If the conditions there won't allow you to be at your best when you compete, what's the point in going? Especially if going could interfere with future competitions this year. I'm curious to see what will end up happening with The Games this year, who goes, who doesn't go, and the events themselves. I wish everyone there the best for their events, but I'll be doing it from a comfy home with a working toilet and shower and a bed free of muddy creature foot prints.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well put baldini when we are younger we are keener and don`t always look into the future.. all you need is to get sick with some bug that could take you out of your sport for LIFE .. all those years of practice and effort previously are wasted for ever ..common Sense should prevail ....


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm in support of our archers personal choices not to go.I'm also sure that any decision made was not made lightly.It is their chosen sport and you don't get to that level with out some bumps and bruises.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Its too bad that the venues are not up to snuff and our archers are pull out This year I have had calls from the CBC about the summer games and from what I have been told they did a great job of covering archery not wanting to cover the traditional sports that get all the coverage, The other day I got a call from England and the BBC looking for information on the Commenwealth games and our archers Finally we as a sport are getting some reconition from the media I wish eveyone that goes good luck


----------



## HarryH1 (Sep 8, 2010)

More info: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-11403204


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, some of those comments are pretty out to lunch ... the ones about archers not being athletes show me these folks have no experience with the sport of archery.

I respect the choice of our archers stay back or to go. That area looks considerably risky right now... both from current reports, and previous health alerts we've seen throughout the summer. If I wouldn't want to go there on vacation, why would I want to go there to shoot?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

don't under estimate the Indians, amassing forces are historical, it's a duty, they have pride, be amazed, patience!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Dietmar's interview with cbc

http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/News/Featured_Videos/ID=1598579137


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

It's interesting how different sports are reacting to this situation. Deitmar is a phenomenal example of what the competitive lifespan of an archer can be. Someone like Chistopher or Simon could be looking at a 30 year carreer at the top of the game. In archery we have the luxury of waiting until the next time. Swimmers, runners, gymnasts and their like have a viable competitive lifespan of 10-15 years at most. Most of them will have a peak of 2-4 years and need to capitalize on what they can in that time. 

Maybe we need to start recruiting archers from other sports... we need a slogan... Achery: The only sport you can compete at forever!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't believe the back lash Kevin and Deitmar are receiving from their decision not to go! Up till now I had only heard about the infrastructure failures and the medical concerns, being told to make sure you stay in the athletes village for your own safety would make me think twice about going. Kevins statement to the press is probably the most accurate"they're not telling us everything". To ask these athletes to put their lives at risk for a chance at a piece of medal and not disclosing all relevant info is pretty sad.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> I can't believe the back lash Kevin and Deitmar are receiving from their decision not to go! Up till now I had only heard about the infrastructure failures and the medical concerns, being told to make sure you stay in the athletes village for your own safety would make me think twice about going. Kevins statement to the press is probably the most accurate"they're not telling us everything". To ask these athletes to put their lives at risk for a chance at a piece of medal and not disclosing all relevant info is pretty sad.


cdhunter, nice of you to defend the "boys" on the CBC forum. There is some pretty amazing examples of ignorance there. Dietmar's interview looks like it was well put together...


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

BREAKING NEWS


Indian archery team being housed in local YMCA hostel instead of athletes village. Sure says a lot about conditions there.
It had to be a difficult decision for Dietmar not to go, but looking at list of top ranked athletes from various countries not going to compete, he wasn't alone in his concerns.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

We still have a good team too! Andrew has been shooting lights out for a while. He shot a 2nd half NFAA round at KIMMIK of 279/280. Also had 1395 I think at Caledon week before last. Nathon has always posted good scores. My apologies for not knowing the other gentleman. On the recurve side Crispin is on his game too and so does the other chap from Winnipeg (sorry again for the name again). Go Allana McD.

Gilles


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Likely the team is in the air tonight, we're thinking of you, you've done the work, good luck and shoot the lights out!!


----------

